# UK Gamesday 2012 ticket



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys!

Need to get rid of my ticket due to the fact that I will not be able to make it this year (gutted esp with the FW Heresy release) 

Cost £30 am open to reasonable offers (please note this years ticket does not come with a free miniature)

Paypal please and I'll post it next day delivery also I will cover postage costs.

Thank you for looking!

G


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Please!! 

Anyone who has a friend who wasn't going to go, but might consider a cheaper ticket?? Really don't want to see this ticket go to waste!!!


----------

